# La peggiore serie TV di sempre ?



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2015)

Io sono un super consumatore di serie TV e m sono sempre chiesto quale anche per altra gente fosse la più brutta ... 

Ovviamente parliamo di serie tv recenti , non andiamo a prendere quella del 1986 . 

Io senza ombra di dubbio metto Cumbia Ninja , un miscuglio di cultura orientale , roba da ghetto e magia.. il tutto condito da sti ragazzini che fanno le battaglie dance ... una roba indegna. 




> it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cumbia_Ninja



la vostra qual' è?


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2015)

The Tomorrow People, The 100, Arrow con il passare delle stagioni, Flash...
Insomma le più nuove americanate fatte con bimbi non capaci a recitare e riciclo di ex attori famosi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> la vostra qual' è?



Non posso dirlo, io se un film, un telefilm o un libro non mi prende immediatamente stacco subito 

Non sono un esperto di recensioni, a livello conscio non ci faccio molto caso, ma credo che influisca molto dalla regia, dalla recitazione e dalla scrittura.

PS Nel week mi sono visto tutta "Wayward Pines" storia alla fine stupida, ma che partiva con degli ottimi presupposti, con buona tensione, sarebbe potuta essere un capolavoro, recitata anche abbastanza bene.


----------



## Nicco (7 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> The Tomorrow People, The 100, Arrow con il passare delle stagioni, Flash...
> Insomma le più nuove americanate fatte con bimbi non capaci a recitare e riciclo di ex attori famosi.



Ho visto ieri la prima puntata di the 100, dal primo minuto si scorge l'obbrobrio che circonda la serie.


----------



## Ba Matte (7 Settembre 2015)

The Vampire Diaries e Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> The Tomorrow People, The 100, Arrow con il passare delle stagioni, Flash...
> Insomma le più nuove americanate fatte con bimbi non capaci a recitare e riciclo di ex attori famosi.



Quoto, roba imbarazzante

Aggiungo anche "Metastasis", remake colombiano di Breaking Bad


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "Metastasis", remake colombiano di Breaking Bad



DEVO VEDERLO    ahahahha


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quoto, roba imbarazzante
> 
> Aggiungo anche "Metastasis", remake colombiano di Breaking Bad



Metastasis è talmente imbarazzante che ha anche un suo perché


----------



## prebozzio (7 Settembre 2015)

Tra le serie TV che ho visto fino al termine direi Wayward Pines


----------



## pipporo (7 Settembre 2015)

A me piace Arrow , Flash  

on topic : Stargate Universe - or how to kill a verry good franchise


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2015)

The Walking Dead. In questa serie dopo la prima stagione nulla ha più senso. E' una vera cavolata. I personaggi muoiono in maniera ridicola, è tutto ridicolo.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Aggiungo anche "Metastasis", remake colombiano di Breaking Bad



Cosa mi hai fatto scoprire


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tra le serie TV che ho visto fino al termine direi Wayward Pines



L'ho scritto sopra, avrebbe potuto essere un capolavoro,
per certi versi è stata anche abbastanza innovativa,



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Stupide le premesse per la fine dell'umanità e insensati gli umanoidi, ma bello il fatto che non vi sia un vero cattivo e che ogni fazione abbia le sue plausibili ragioni, tutt'altro che campata in aria la premessa che la razza umana sia tendenzialmente autodistruttiva,
normalmente le americanate prevedono buoni e cattivi assoluti, qui c'è stata un pò di riflessione credibile sull'indole umana.


----------



## juventino (7 Settembre 2015)

Mi stupisce che nessuno l'abbia ancora citata...


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2015)

C'era una volta. Ma anche The Walking Dead.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2015)

no dai raga The Walking Dead non fa cos schifo... 

prima serie capolavoro 
seconda e terza sotto la media 
quarta e quinta da mani nei capelli


----------



## juventino (7 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no dai raga The Walking Dead non fa cos schifo...
> 
> prima serie capolavoro
> seconda e terza sotto la media
> quarta e quinta da mani nei capelli



In pratica sostieni che solo la prima stagione è buona, mi sembra un po' poco per dire che non fa schifo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2015)

Recenti direi sicuramente The Strain e Wayward Pines.


----------



## BB7 (7 Settembre 2015)

Dexter: dopo la terza season mi ha fatto schifo al punto che l'ho abbandonato.
Pretty Little Liars: non penso servano motivazioni
Arrow: salvo la prima season


----------



## Mou (7 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi stupisce che nessuno l'abbia ancora citata...



Sciacquati la bocca...


----------



## juventino (7 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sciacquati la bocca...



Se ti dicessi che TUTTI (non esagero) quelli che ho conosciuto a cui questa zozzeria piace mi stanno sulle balle in una maniera incredibile mi crederesti?


----------



## Mou (7 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se ti dicessi che TUTTI (non esagero) quelli che ho conosciuto a cui questa zozzeria piace mi stanno sulle balle in una maniera incredibile mi crederesti?



Mi dispiace starti sulle balle


----------



## juventino (7 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace starti sulle balle



Allora ti dico hai l'onore di essere il primo ad aver infranto la tradizione


----------



## Mou (7 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allora ti dico hai l'onore di essere il primo ad aver infranto la tradizione



XO XO


----------



## juventino (7 Settembre 2015)

Comunque, ritornando on-topic, di quelle che ho visto:
Glee, all'inizio era pure decente, poi mi ha rotto le balle in un lampo.
Flash Forward, il pilot è un capolavoro, ma poi è il degenero.
My Name is Earl, passata dall'essere una delle mie serie preferite ad un guscio vuoto inutile nel giro di un paio di stagioni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Recenti direi sicuramente The Strain e Wayward Pines.





juventino ha scritto:


> In pratica sostieni che solo la prima stagione è buona, mi sembra un po' poco per dire che non fa schifo





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no dai raga The Walking Dead non fa cos schifo...
> 
> prima serie capolavoro
> seconda e terza sotto la media
> quarta e quinta da mani nei capelli



Qua bisogna fare chiarezza, The walking Dead, Wayward Pines e aggiungerei Z Nation, artisticamente faranno pure schifo,
ma indubbiamente divertono, ed è quello che mi aspetto da una serie televisiva,
per la cultura passo ai libri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *The Tomorrow People*, The 100, Arrow con il passare delle stagioni, Flash...
> Insomma le più nuove americanate fatte con bimbi non capaci a recitare e riciclo di ex attori famosi.



Madò quello in grassetto,una roba allucinante


----------



## Djici (7 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque, ritornando on-topic, di quelle che ho visto:
> Glee, all'inizio era pure decente, poi mi ha rotto le balle in un lampo.
> Flash Forward, il pilot è un capolavoro, ma poi è il degenero.
> My Name is Earl, passata dall'essere una delle mie serie preferite ad un guscio vuoto inutile nel giro di un paio di stagioni.



L'idea di Flash Forward mi sembrava un qualcosa di spettacolare... purtroppo sembra che sono solo capaci di avere una sola idea geniale e poi non sanno come mandarla avanti.

Stessa cosa con Prison Break che era abbastanza interessante (almeno la prima e seconda stagione) ma poi e uno schifo assoluto...
Lost... dopo qualche stagione ti sembra di guardare un qualcosa che nemmeno chi l'ha scritto sa dove deve arrivare...

Mi piaceva pure l'idea di Under the Dome.


----------



## Sesfips (7 Settembre 2015)

A me The vampire diaries e The 100 piacciono, sono pieni di belle tope.

Beh, pensandoci, forse ecco perchè mi piacciono cosi tanto.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *C'era una volta*. Ma anche The Walking Dead.



se penso alla protagonista, che ha abbandonato dottor house per fare sta monnezza. 

poi boh, direi da vinci demon's, ma era talmente trash che alla fine risultava simpatico.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Qua bisogna fare chiarezza, The walking Dead, Wayward Pines e aggiungerei Z Nation, artisticamente faranno pure schifo,
> ma indubbiamente divertono, ed è quello che mi aspetto da una serie televisiva,
> per la cultura passo ai libri.



Z Nation ok, ci sta. Ma come diavolo fa a divertirti Walking Dead? Tralasciando il fatto che è una serie senza senso, che i protagonisti sembrano ultra ritardati e si fanno ammazzare come il peggio dei Montolivo in un orda di zombie, come fa a divertirti? E' noiosissima. Non succede mai nulla, poca azione e quella poca azione che c'è è sempre tutta uguale. Dalla seconda stagione in avanti diventa Zombieful, parlano di amore e cavolate varie. La quinta si riprende un attimo, ma è veramente pessima come serie. Non parliamo poi del protagonista Rick..... Mai visto un attore e un personaggio con cosi poco carisma. E' più carismatico Max Allegri, il che è tutto dire.


[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]: Gossip girl fa veramente pena, però la protagonista, la biondona è una gnocca pazzesca, quindi in automatico diventa una serie tv fantastica  
Lo guardava mio fratello e quando entravo nella sua stanza e lo beccavo mentre guardava questa serie mi fermavo volentieri solo perchè c'era lei. Troppo gnocca 



Sesfips ha scritto:


> A me *The vampire diaries* e The 100 piacciono, sono pieni di belle tope.
> 
> Beh, pensandoci, forse ecco perchè mi piacciono cosi tanto.



Piccolo consiglio da amico: Quando conosci una tipa e magari salta fuori il discorso "Serie Tv" non dire mai che The Vampire Diaries fa pena. Evita di nominare questa serie. Se poi lei ti dirà "Mi piace un botto TVD, a te piace?" Tu tieniti sul vago: "Uhmm sinceramente non so, non l'ho mai visto" 
Ho preso il tuo messaggio solo come esempio eh...Ma il mio è un consiglio generale dedicato a tutti quanti ahah


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Z Nation ok, ci sta. Ma come diavolo fa a divertirti Walking Dead? Tralasciando il fatto che è una serie senza senso, che i protagonisti sembrano ultra ritardati e si fanno ammazzare come il peggio dei Montolivo in un orda di zombie, come fa a divertirti? E' noiosissima. Non succede mai nulla, poca azione e quella poca azione che c'è è sempre tutta uguale. Dalla seconda stagione in avanti diventa Zombieful, parlano di amore e cavolate varie. La quinta si riprende un attimo, ma è veramente pessima come serie. Non parliamo poi del protagonista Rick..... Mai visto un attore e un personaggio con cosi poco carisma. E' più carismatico Max Allegri, il che è tutto dire.
> 
> 
> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]: Gossip girl fa veramente pena, però la protagonista, la biondona è una gnocca pazzesca, quindi in automatico diventa una serie tv fantastica
> ...



A me le serie Tv mi lasciano tutte iquante indifferente, e se non mi piacciono spengo la Tv  , ragazze o non ragazze


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

Per quel poco che guardo la TV credo di non aver mai trovato nulla di più fastidioso di Gray's anatomy ma suppongo che di cavolate ce ne siano a bizzeffe dato che sfornano decine di serie nuove ogni anno (Italia uno mi pare che ogni anno propone nuove scemate tipo Chicago Fire etc...). Anche i vari CSI hanno davvero stancato di brutto.

Le più carine che ho guardato sono senza dubbio Law&Order, White Collar, Modern Family, Criminal Minds e le prime serie di Bones


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi piaceva pure l'idea di Under the Dome.



Bé grazie al bip...è basata su un romanzo di Stephen Kiong, mica l'ultimo arrivato...


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque, ritornando on-topic, di quelle che ho visto:
> Glee, all'inizio era pure decente,



No dai , non so la tua scelta sessuale.. ma Glee è scritto diretto interpretato per un pubblico Gay se non sei Gay è IMPOSSIBILE guardarlo... 

e credimi io ho 329084903284 amici gay ..


----------



## beleno (8 Settembre 2015)

Fortitude. La serie era partita bene, con una bella ambientazione tra i ghiacci (ero reduce da Fargo e Lilyhammer) poi però è diventata talmente noiosa che non ho nemmeno guardato l'ultimo episodio.


----------



## 2515 (8 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Z Nation ok, ci sta. Ma come diavolo fa a divertirti Walking Dead? Tralasciando il Piccolo consiglio da amico: Quando conosci una tipa e magari salta fuori il discorso "Serie Tv" non dire mai che The Vampire Diaries fa pena. Evita di nominare questa serie. Se poi lei ti dirà "Mi piace un botto TVD, a te piace?" Tu tieniti sul vago: "Uhmm sinceramente non so, non l'ho mai visto"
> Ho preso il tuo messaggio solo come esempio eh...Ma il mio è un consiglio generale dedicato a tutti quanti ahah



Miglioro il consiglio: impara un paio di cose sulla serie e dì che ti piace parecchio, è molto più facile rimorchiare.


----------



## juventino (8 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No dai , non so la tua scelta sessuale.. ma Glee è scritto diretto interpretato per un pubblico Gay se non sei Gay è IMPOSSIBILE guardarlo...
> 
> e credimi io ho 329084903284 amici gay ..



Chissà, forse è proprio per questo che l'ho abbandonato in fretta


----------



## so what (8 Settembre 2015)

Non so se sia la peggiore in assoluto , ma dopo aver visto due episodi di sense8 mi sono sentito ridicolo.
Ieri sera invece ho guardato il primo di the americans. Promette benissimo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chissà, forse è proprio per questo che l'ho abbandonato in fretta



A bene, stavo per consigliarti tutte le serie di Queer As Folk


----------



## Morghot (8 Settembre 2015)

Guardo solo serie tv che mi ispirano e se non mi piace a pelle la evito subito ma non capita mai, cioè vado sempre sul sicuro, o quasi , quindi non saprei.

L'unica serie tv che ho cominciato e abbandonato è stata under the dome, l'idea mi ispirava un casino ma poi mi ha stufato presto, non dico faccia schifo ma a me non è proprio piaciuto.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (8 Settembre 2015)

Tra le recenti direi The following, pessima scrittura e una serie di assurdità che me l'hanno fatta abbandonare dopo qualche puntata.
Un'altra che mi ha abbastanza disgustato è stata Terranova.


----------



## Sesfips (8 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Piccolo consiglio da amico: Quando conosci una tipa e magari salta fuori il discorso "Serie Tv" non dire mai che The Vampire Diaries fa pena. Evita di nominare questa serie. Se poi lei ti dirà "Mi piace un botto TVD, a te piace?" Tu tieniti sul vago: "Uhmm sinceramente non so, non l'ho mai visto"
> Ho preso il tuo messaggio solo come esempio eh...Ma il mio è un consiglio generale dedicato a tutti quanti ahah



No ma a me piace veramente, è questo il punto. 
Non dovrei neanche mentire nel caso, avendo anche qualcosa in comune di cui parlare.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Tra le recenti direi The following, pessima scrittura e una serie di assurdità che me l'hanno fatta abbandonare dopo qualche puntata.
> Un'altra che mi ha abbastanza disgustato è stata Terranova.



Vabbè non è eccellente ma definirla la più brutta di sempre è un pò troppo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2017)

Dr House, pagliacciata immane


----------



## Kaw (23 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dr House, pagliacciata immane


Mamma mia che bestialità, senza offesa eh.

Parliamo di una serie che ha vinto Emmy e Golden Globe, che ha ricevuto pareri positivi da quasi tutta la critica, una serie andata avanti 8 anni, che ha rivoluzionato il genere medico in TV e non solo, e ha consegnato uno dei personaggi più affascinanti e meglio scritti, con storie sempre molto umane, sollevando tal volta anche dibattiti etici e fisolofici.

Capisco che questo non sia un forum di televisione, però mettere House come peggior serie tv di sempre proprio no.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Febbraio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che bestialità, senza offesa eh.
> 
> Parliamo di una serie che ha vinto Emmy e Golden Globe, che ha ricevuto pareri positivi da quasi tutta la critica, una serie andata avanti 8 anni, che ha rivoluzionato il genere medico in TV e non solo, e ha consegnato uno dei personaggi più affascinanti e meglio scritti, con storie sempre molto umane, sollevando tal volta anche dibattiti etici e fisolofici.
> 
> Capisco che questo non sia un forum di televisione, però mettere House come peggior serie tv di sempre proprio no.



Sai cosa, questa serie è di quelle che o piace da pazzi o non piace affatto, non c'è una via di mezzo, proprio per l'unicità del personaggio. ad ogni modo a me piace davvero un sacco.
Le serie che non sopporto proprio sono le classiche "italianate" come Carabinieri, Distretto di Polizia, Il bello delle donne, Elisa di rivombrosa... per non parlare de il segreto... madonna mia che tortura ... 

P.S. voglio chiarire che non le ho mai seguite, ma la mia compagna ne va pazza, e quando si trova con le amiche e parlano di ste prcherie... beh mi chiudo in garage o vado a spaccarmi di shorts al pub


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2017)

Negli ultimi anni direi Kevin from work, ancora non sono riuscito a capire quale utilità avesse la sorella del protagonista, un personaggio talmente squallido ed inutile che non pareva vera.
Che boiata assurda, comunque in Italia tira ancora un botto Un posto al sole, io non guardo la televisione e fortunatamente non ho mai visto nemmeno 10 secondi di quella serie, cristo è partita nel 1996.... migliaia di puntate schifosamente prodotte per il folto pubblico di vecchiette italiane, quelle che tirano avanti la televisione italiana guardando ogni schifezza che passa, il segreto poi dev'essere veramente tremendo.
Mi viene in mente la serie Boris, le serie sono fatte per fare rumore, non devono esserci momenti di vuoto, qualcuno deve parlare altrimenti lo spettatore.. cambia canale.
Le serie fatte bene durano poco, quelle che durano per anni e anni vengono fatte alla benepeggio, non viene provato nulla, la qualità non esiste e i temi sono sempre gli stessi, la cialtronata di riprendere una serie terribile come il bello delle donne poi, dopo un secolo e dopo la morte di alcune nel frattempo fa capire quanto sia basso il livello di chi segue questa roba.


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tra le serie TV che ho visto fino al termine direi Wayward Pines



Parte benissimo...ma la seconda metà è un qualcosa di tremendo.


----------



## Coripra (24 Febbraio 2017)

Il Trono di Spade


Vabbè, scherzi a parte (adesso magari salterà fuori qualcuno a dire che in effetti... del resto c'è pure gente che critica Donnarumma...), una serie pessima a mio avviso è stata "Under the dome", iniziata non male (recitata da cani in compenso) ma che poi è diventata obbrobriosa.

P.S.: capperi, ho trovato un paio di pagine addietro commenti positivi su "Under the dome", ma il fatto che sia tratta da King non vuol dire una beata cippa, perchè King ha scritto talmente tanto e sono state tratte talmente tante fiction (serie e film) che ovviamente le ciofecate erano inevitabili.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2017)

Ce ne sono troppe, se poi andiamo indietro negli anni ce n'è una lista infinita... ma se devo citare quella più brutta vista di recente, non posso che citare anch'io Wayward Pines.



Coripra ha scritto:


> Il Trono di Spade
> 
> 
> Vabbè, scherzi a parte (adesso magari salterà fuori qualcuno a dire che in effetti... del resto c'è pure gente che critica Donnarumma...)



Arrivano, arrivano


----------



## Hellscream (24 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono troppe, se poi andiamo indietro negli anni ce n'è una lista infinita... ma se devo citare quella più brutta vista di recente, non posso che citare anch'io Wayward Pines.
> 
> 
> 
> Arrivano, arrivano



Arrivano per essere bannati due secondi dopo


----------



## mandraghe (24 Febbraio 2017)

Tutte le ficscion itagliane, escluse Gomorra, il Capo dei capi e Romanzo criminale.


----------



## Miro (25 Febbraio 2017)

Tra quelle che ho visto, Terranova senza ombra di dubbio. 

Di quelle famose invece, la sparo lì: The Walking Dead. Ma come ha fatto una monnezza del genere ad arrivare fino alla settima stagione?!


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tutte le ficscion itagliane, escluse Gomorra,* il Capo dei capi* e Romanzo criminale.


Che ricordi, una delle poche fiction decenti trasmesse su Canale 5.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Marzo 2017)

My Name Is Earl.
Serie spassosissima con ottimi ascolti, mai conclusa per quei ********** della NBC. 

Terranova non era male,aveva ampi margini di crescita dai


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

Vogliamo parlare dei Cesaroni? serie nazional/popolare per antonomasia,
fondato sul valore della famiglia e che termina con il divorzio di tutti?
simpatica fino al parto di Eva,
trash allo stato puro nelle stagioni sucessive,
triste e patetica, ribalta addirittura lo spirito di famiglia.


----------



## Raryof (6 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare dei Cesaroni? serie nazional/popolare per antonomasia,
> fondato sul valore della famiglia e che termina con il divorzio di tutti?
> simpatica fino al parto di Eva,
> trash allo stato puro nelle stagioni sucessive,
> triste e patetica, ribalta addirittura lo spirito di famiglia.



Boris c'aveva visto giusto 10 anni fa, non andare mai oltre la terza stagione.
Il Papa giovane.
Ma non è cambiato nulla, anzi forse qualcosina di meglio s'è vista con Rocco Schiavone, il solito Montalbano, The young Pope, Coliandro, le serie che prendono spunto dai libri non possono essere frutto del "genio" di qualche sceneggiatore.
Al pubblico delle vecchiette non puoi non togliere il segreto o cajate simili e questo non cambierà mai.


----------

